# Riddle



## Fairygirl

What is something that weighs nothing, can be seen with the naked eye, and if you put it in a barrel, it weighs less?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> What is something that weighs nothing, can be seen with the naked eye, and if you put it in a barrel, it weighs less?



A hole.  My turn:

It is more powerful than God, more evil than the Devil.
Poor people have it, and rich people want it.
What is it?


----------



## Mama

Nothing!


----------



## Mama

From which 7 letter word, if you take out 4 letters, you will have one left?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Mama said:


> Nothing!



Yep!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Mama said:


> From which 7 letter word, if you take out 4 letters, you will have one left?



Fortune.  Next:

An apple begins with me and age too. I am in the midst of a man and  foremost in every apprehension. You will find me in
everyday and see me  in all Autumns. It's a pity that you cannot see me in the air and yet  it's so wonderful to be a part
of the great Atlantic ocean! Guess what  am I?

Signing off now.  Someone is sure to get this one before I can get back.


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Fortune.  Next:
> 
> An *a*pple begins with me and *a*ge too. I am in the midst of a m*a*n and  foremost in every *a*pprehension. You will find me in
> everyd*a*y and see me  in all* A*utumns. It's a pity that you cannot see me in the *a*ir and yet  it's so wonderful to be a part
> of the great *A*tlantic ocean! Guess what  *a*m I?
> 
> Signing off now.  Someone is sure to get this one before I can get back.



You am the letter *A*


----------



## Fairygirl

What always runs but never walks, often murmurs, never talks,  	has a bed but never sleeps, has a mouth but never eats?


----------



## rlk

Heart?

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP

River


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> River


Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

You throw away the outside and cook the inside. Then you eat the 	outside and throw away the inside. What did you eat?


----------



## Doc

an ear of corn?


----------



## Fairygirl

Doc said:


> an ear of corn?


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

What has a head, a tail, is brown, and has no legs?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> What has a head, a tail, is brown, and has no legs?



If you hadn't said "brown" I would have guessed a coin, but since you specified a color I'm going with a brown trout.


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> If you hadn't said "brown" I would have guessed a coin, but since you specified a color I'm going with a brown trout.


Nope


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> Nope



Okay, I'll go back to the first thought.  The only other thing that seems to fit is a highly oxidized penny.


----------



## Doc

I think any penny is brown in my book.  I suspect you are right DS .....or maybe it's a brown snake.


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> Okay, I'll go back to the first thought.  The only other thing that seems to fit is a highly oxidized penny.


You got it!


----------



## Fairygirl

Say my name and I disappear.  What am I?


----------



## Fairygirl

Fairygirl said:


> Say my name and I disappear.  What am I?


I guess no one knows the answer? It is silence


----------



## Fairygirl

What's black when you get it, red when you use it, and white  	when you're all through with it?


----------



## Doc

Fairygirl said:


> I guess no one knows the answer? It is silence


I was going to say a friend that owes you money but really didn't think that was what you were after.


----------



## Fairygirl

Doc said:


> I was going to say a friend that owes you money but really didn't think that was what you were after.


Ha ha...that one works, also


----------



## Doc

Fairygirl said:


> What's black when you get it, red when you use it, and white  	when you're all through with it?


Stumped me on this one too.  

Reminded me of an old one:
What's black, white and red all over?   A newspaper.  I know, red should have been read, but that would really ruin the riddle.   Guess it is one you can say but doesn't lend itself to print.


----------



## Fairygirl

Fairygirl said:


> What's black when you get it, red when you use it, and white      when you're all through with it?


The answer is charcoal


----------



## Fairygirl

What gets wetter as it dries?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Fairygirl said:


> What gets wetter as it dries?



A towel


----------



## Doc

Fairygirl said:


> The answer is charcoal


Good one.  I burnt up some brain cells on that one and didn't even come close.


----------



## Fairygirl

OhioTC18 said:


> A towel


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

Doc said:


> Good one.  I burnt up some brain cells on that one and didn't even come close.


Ha ha


----------



## Fairygirl

What English word has three consecutive double letters?


----------



## Doc

Mississippi


----------



## Kane

Fairygirl said:


> What English word has three consecutive double letters?


bookkeeper


----------



## Fairygirl

Kane said:


> bookkeeper


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

Lighter than what
	I am made of,
	More of me is hidden
	Than is seen.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> Lighter than what
> I am made of,
> More of me is hidden
> Than is seen.



Iceberg


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> Iceberg


Correct!


----------



## Fairygirl

How far will a blind dog walk into a forest?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> How far will a blind dog walk into a forest?



Same as a sighted dog -- halfway.  Past that point, he's walking out!


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> Same as a sighted dog -- halfway.  Past that point, he's walking out!


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

My life can be measured in hours,
	I serve by being devoured.
	Thin, I am quick
	Fat, I am slow
	Wind is my foe.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> My life can be measured in hours,
> I serve by being devoured.
> Thin, I am quick
> Fat, I am slow
> Wind is my foe.



A lantern or candle wick?


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> A lantern or candle wick?


Yes, a candle


----------



## Fairygirl

A cowboy rides into town on Friday, stays for three days and      leaves on Friday.  How did he do it?


----------



## muleman RIP

Friday was his horse!


----------



## Fairygirl

muleman said:


> Friday was his horse!


Yes!


----------



## Fairygirl

It's true I bring serenity,
    And hang around the stars
    But yet I live in misery;
    You'll find me behind bars
    With thieves and villains I consort
    In prison I'll be found
    But I would never go to court,
    Unless there's more than one


----------



## muleman RIP

a bible


----------



## Danang Sailor

An "S".


----------



## mak2

Bet you are right DS, I been trying to figure that one out for a while.


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


> An "S".


YES!


----------



## Fairygirl

What type of house weighs the least?


----------



## rlk

A Light House.

Bob


----------



## Fairygirl

rlk said:


> A Light House.
> 
> Bob


LOL yep


----------



## Fairygirl

The person who makes it, sells it.  The person who buys it never uses it  and the person who uses it doesn't know they are.  What is it?


----------



## Doc

Poison?


----------



## Danang Sailor

Fairygirl said:


> The person who makes it, sells it.  The person who buys it never uses it  and the person who uses it doesn't know they are.  What is it?


----------



## Fairygirl

Danang Sailor said:


>


Yep!


----------



## Fairygirl

What goes up and down the stairs without moving?


----------



## muleman RIP

railing


----------



## rlk

Carpet runner.

Bob


----------



## Dmorency

I have one..
Railroad crossing watch out for cars. Spell that without any R's.

another one..
Mississippi is a long word, can you spell it without any S's.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Dmorency said:


> I have one..
> Railroad crossing watch out for cars. Spell that without any R's.
> 
> another one..
> Mississippi is a long word, can you spell it without any S's.




From a contestant on Jeff Foxworthy's show right? T-H-A-T and I-T.

Come to think of it, those two came my way long before Fifth Grad.


----------

